# Southern Red Oak vase



## SDB777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Started on this one this afternoon....don't know why, guess I just felt like it making a pile of wood shavings on the floor. Or maybe I had forgot where the power switch was located on the lathe?

Rough turned the outside, and bored a hole of good size into the blank. I applied a coat of BLO to really slow down the drying process, and I'll check on it in a few months. Wife said the photo's I took make it look like a lamp without the shade and electrical....


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/icon_worthless.gif


Yup, it is!



Here you go!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1071_zps5e666bda.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1069_zpsb90028bd.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1067_zpse8d9bd0c.jpg




Guess all the negative hype about Oak should be squashed....this stuff turns like butter!



Scott (it a vase, not a lamp...silly woman) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2013)

It looks sort of like an oak lamp without the electrical . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 1, 2013)

At least my wife doesn't hide behind the couch when she says it!!!
Kind of figured Scott would have been the first to say it, but you actually surprised me good....too funny!



Scott (still a nice lamp though) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2013)

Pretty cool(for oak)!

Actually, I only hate the oak I've turned... I don't hate your oak at all. In truth, oak turns just fine, but I haven't had much luck drying it without it wrecking itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice Chunk of wood!!! almost too nice for a lamp...............


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Should have posted the photo's upside down......




Scott (best Homer Simpson........DOH) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

Scott - Thats an amazing piece of wood. Can't wait to see it progress. The wood looks like its still very green. Is it? If so it will have quite a bit a movement as it dries. Two points - Leave your tenon oversized because you will surely have to re-true it for final turning and soak the tenon thoroughly in thin CA .
Wet oak grabs really fast and can cause a nasty nasty catch when you hollowing. That will put a ton of force on the tenon and likely split it. Been there done that many a time. You definitely want to rough out the hollow while its wet. Of course if your just drilling through the center for thread rod its not as big a concern . This piece is a definite candidate for a steady rest. 
Keep us posted with pics as you go along


----------

